# Vintage Rolex...any info please



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all

Im hoping someone can help give me any info on a watch i recently aquired, I'll attempt to attatch some photo's...

Thanks

http://


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow what a beauty! Can't help you there but I'm hoping someone chimes in.

Period should be 1920s I believe...


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Found this:

http://www.925-1000.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15236&start=80

Relevant post:

*E. COURTIS & Co.*

Cape Town

Noted as being Rolex dealers in the 1920's.

Perhaps to be identified with the business of Toll & Courtis (see above post).

Above post reads:

*TOLL & COURTIS*

Grave Street, Cape Town

Death of a Cape Jeweller.-The death of Mr. Courtis, of the firm of Toll and Courtis, jewellers, Grave Street, Cape Town, is announced as having taken place in September last. The deceased had only just returned from Johannesburg, where he contracted the germs of the fever, from which he succumbed.

Source: The Watchmaker, Jeweller and Silversmith - 1st November 1889


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

I recomend cleaning, repassage, new strap and wear. Very cool look.


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Can anyone provide any information about the markings, is this a valuable watch still in its current condition, it is running ok.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Gruen_819

I would also be happy with the beautiful Rolex))
Look at the link. Most likely Rolex bought mechanisms at that time and did watch for the dealer.
When you do clean the clock face, body polishing, cleaning mechanism, a beautiful strap, naprmer with crocodile or iguana (I would recommend a lizard), it will be very cool watch.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I am not very good with import marks but I can tell you the two methods possible to date the watch.

Firstly "25 world records" has to date the watch near to 1934. From 1920 onwards they picked up more and more awards and each time they did the number went up.

Secondly the vertical stamp with the 9 in a lozenge and .375 is indicative of an import mark. This one looks like it is possible a Glasgow mark (that mark slightly above left) and the mark to the right would be a date letter. These date letters don't coincide with the Glasgow hallmark letters so I don't know where to look it up as I only have a book of hallmarks. It should confirm a date in the 1934 region though.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I just found a photo of a case back from a 1937 watch that says "25 world records" and the date letter is O along with a Glasgow import mark. So that makes me pretty certain that a 1938 watch would have the P that yours does.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey is correct with the dating of this timepiece.

My nearest to this date is a JB with a 1936 (N) Glasgow import mark



















Apologies for poor pic'.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a pretty watch Karrusel, lovely dial.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, two stunning watches in this detective story! Great stuff hombres, keep it coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice watch. The 9 & .375 mean the case is solid 9ct gold. :yes:


----------



## Evangelos (Feb 8, 2017)

very cool watch indeed!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch! I would suggest the case was also made by Rolex

Which was not always the case here in the UK due to Rolex having to pay an import tax on the gold content........


----------

